# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Αλκοολικη Μητερα

## Maria06

Καλησπέρα σας. Είμαι ανήλικη. Η μητέρα μου κάποιες φορές πίνει αλκοόλ. Από μικρή το θυμάμαι αυτό.. Και νιώθω άσχημα. Ήμουν από μικρή μπροστά σε τσακωμούς των γονιών μου. Οι μνήμες δεν θα φύγουν από το μυαλό μου. Δυστυχώς τελευταία πέθανε και η γιαγιά μου, που ήταν ο μόνος άνθρωπος που θα ήθελα να μιλήσω. Μακάρι να της είχα μιλήσει νωρίτερα. Θέλω απλά κάποιος η κάποια να μου πει τι να κάνω όταν μαλώνουν οι γονείς μου, (όταν η μητέρα μου είναι "μεθυσμένη"). Καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει περάσει δύσκολα στην ζωή της αλλά δεν φταίω εγώ. Κατά τα άλλα όμως είναι πολύ καλή μάνα. Δεν έχω άλλο παράπονο, μόνο αυτό. Ντρέπομαι να το πω σε φίλη μου. Ούτε η κολλητή μου δεν το ξέρει. Σας παρακαλώ οποίος μπορεί ας μου απάντησει❤️

----------


## andreas86

> Καλησπέρα σας. Είμαι ανήλικη. Η μητέρα μου κάποιες φορές πίνει αλκοόλ. Από μικρή το θυμάμαι αυτό.. Και νιώθω άσχημα. Ήμουν από μικρή μπροστά σε τσακωμούς των γονιών μου. Οι μνήμες δεν θα φύγουν από το μυαλό μου. Δυστυχώς τελευταία πέθανε και η γιαγιά μου, που ήταν ο μόνος άνθρωπος που θα ήθελα να μιλήσω. Μακάρι να της είχα μιλήσει νωρίτερα. Θέλω απλά κάποιος η κάποια να μου πει τι να κάνω όταν μαλώνουν οι γονείς μου, (όταν η μητέρα μου είναι "μεθυσμένη"). Καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει περάσει δύσκολα στην ζωή της αλλά δεν φταίω εγώ. Κατά τα άλλα όμως είναι πολύ καλή μάνα. Δεν έχω άλλο παράπονο, μόνο αυτό. Ντρέπομαι να το πω σε φίλη μου. Ούτε η κολλητή μου δεν το ξέρει. Σας παρακαλώ οποίος μπορεί ας μου απάντησει


Εγώ θα σε ρίξω στα βαθειά δηλαδή να πιάσεις τους γονείς σου τουλάχιστον την μητέρα σου και να τους τα πεις όλα, αυτά που γράφεις εδώ.

----------


## giorgos panou

Ειναι πολυ κριμα νεαρα κοριτσια σαν εσενα να εχουν τετοια προβληματα μες στο καλοκαιρι! αντι να ειστε οικογενειακος σε κανενα νησακι,οι γονεις σου να ειναι σε καμια ταβερνουλα και εσυ νεαρο κριτσακι να κανεις βολτες στις παραλιες κι να σε φλερταρουν τα αγορακια! Αυτο που ζουν δλδ οι συνηθεις οικογενειες! Η ζωη μπορει να σου στερει καποιες ομορφες στιγμες "σημερα"ομως μην σε περνει απο κατω ,ειναι μεγαλη η ζωη και αυτο που περνας ειναι σημαντικο πως θα το εκλαβεις ειδικα στην ηλικια που εισαι τωρα! σεμια πολυ ευαισθητη ηλικια!
Δυστυχως Μαρακι μου, το φορουμ δεν μου επιτρεπει να σου γραψω πολλα πανω στο θεμα σου, θα τα λογοκρινουν, εισαι κι νεα στο φορουμ και δεν μπορω ακομα να σου στειλω προσωπικα μηνυματα!αν θες κανε λιγακι υπομονη εχουμενα πουμε πολλα! πολλα που θα σε ενδιαφερουν, αρα κανε σε παρακαλω υπομονηκαι ασε στην ακρη για λιγο τις κακες σκεψεις που σου περναν απο το μυαλουδακι σου,διοτις σε εχω παρακολουθησει και σε αλλα μηνυματα σου και γραφεις πηνυματα παρα πολυ απογοητευμενα! χωρις ενδιαφερον για το μελον σου!, γραφεις με πολυ μελαγγχολικο ρυθμο και κανεις σκεψεις πολυ επικυνδηνες! Η ζωη ειναι ολη εμπρος σου βρε Μαρακι! , εισαι ακομα στην αρχη! ,δεν φαντζεσαι ποσες εκπληξεις θα σου ερθουν!, δεν ειναι η ζωη αυτο που περνας τωρα! απλα, επειδη εισαι ακομα ανηλικη και ζεις με τους δικους σου τα βλεπεις ολα μαυρα! Δεν ειναι ομως ετσι βρε Μαρακι μου!! Αυριο, μεθυριο που θα πας να σπουδασεις, η που θα πς να δουλεψεις και θα εχεις την ευκερια να μενεις σε ενα σπιτι μονη σου η με το αγορι σου θα δεις ποσο ομορφη θα ειναι η ζωη σου! ποσο χαρα θα βρησκεις ακομα και στην καθημερινοτητα σου! Που να γινεις και φοιτητρια, σε καμια επαρχια! εκει θα εισαι ακομα πιο ομρφα! καθε μερα θα ειναι ενα παρτυ! Ακουσε ΄μαι, και βγαλε απο τηνν σκεψη σου αυτες τις κακες ιδεες! κανε λιγο υπομονη και θα δεις που καποια μερα, -εαν θα θυμασαι αυτο το μυνημα - θα λες τελικα ποσο σωστος ειμουν!χαχα.
Οσο για το συγκεκριμενο σου θεμα ,ηθελα να σε ρωτησω αν εχεις αδελφια, και αν ειναι πιο μικρα η πιο μεγαλα. Εκτος απο τηνγιαγιακασουεχεις αλλοατομο οπου του λες αυτα που περνας?εννοω καμια ξαδερφη?εσυ, ποσο χρονων εισαι? Μαρακι ο πατερας σου ειναι ενταξι? η πινει κι αυτος? Εσενα πως σου φερονται, σε χτυπανε καθολου? σε μαλωνουν? 
Μαρακι, το οτι η μαμακα σου πινει μια φορα στο τοσο ,δλδ εαν δεν πινει καθε μερα δεν ειναι αλκολικη, μην την χαρακτηριζεις λοιπον αδικα, εχεις σκεφτει οτι μπορει καμια φορα ,απο αφθορμιτισμο να κανεις αταξιες, η να κανεις πραξεις οπου να εκνευριζουν την μαμακα σου και αυτη να ξεσπαει στο ποτο? δεν λεω οτι φταιςς εσυ! Ημαρτον, απλα λεω να μην εισαι σκληρη απεναντι της, ειναι η μαμα σου! δεν μπορει να αλλαξει αυτο οτι και να κανεις! θες δεν θες αυτη θα ειναι για παντα! αρα πρεπει να υπαρξει μια ισορροπια μεσα στην οικογενεια σου! να υπαρξει χαλαροτητ, στοργη και αγαπη
Περιμενω τις απαντησεις σου Μαρακι, ως τωτες μην βαζεις αχρωμεςσκεψειςστηνφαντασι α σου,βαλτους λιγο χρωμα!

----------


## Maria06

Καταρχάς σ ευχαριστώ που μου απάντησες. Όχι δεν έχω αδέρφια και ο μπαμπάς μου είναι μια χαρά. Δεν με χτυπάνε μου φέρονται πολύ καλά. Γενικά είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη σας άνθρωπος απλά όταν συμβαίνει αυτό με περνει από κάτω.

----------


## giorgos panou

Αποτην στιγη που δεν εχετε σαν οικογενεια προβληματα σοβαρα, ουτε σωματικη η λεκτικη βια υπαρχει, ουτε υπαρχει στους γονεις "τριτο "προσωπο .Οταν μαλιστα - το σημαντικοτερο απο ολα δλδ - σου συμπεριφεροντε ομορφα και σε αγαπαν τωτες δεν μπορω να καταλαβω βρε Μαριαμου γιατι στεναχωριεσαι τοσο πολυ, γιατι χαλιεσαι τοσο πολυ ! επειδη η μαμα σου μια φορα στο τοσο πινει αλκοολ για να ξεσπασει! , εαν δεν γινετε σηνεχως, εαν δεν υπαρχει εξαρτηση τωτες -κατα την αποψη μου παντα και το τονιζω δεν λεω οτι ετσι ειναι το σωστο λεω οτι ετσι νομιζω εγω! - τωτες λοιπον δεν αξιζει να πικρενεσαι!! απο την στιγμη που δεν κανει κακο στην μαμα ,εαν νιωθει οτι με αυτο ξεσπαει τα νευρα της, οτι χαλαρωνει και τις φευγουν οι εντασεις .
Μαρια, η μαμα σου ειναι μεγαλος ανθρωπος, και μαλιστα πετυχημενος ανθρωπος αποδηκνιεται αυτο απο το πως ειναι το παιδι της, και απο την στιγμη οπου εχει αναθρεψει μια υγειες και μια καλη κοπελιτσα σαν εσενα παει να πει οτι ειναι σωστη μαμα. Το οτι εσυδενθελειςνα την βλεπεις να πινει απο μιαπλευρα ειναι πολυ καλο διοτις δειχνει οτι εσυ πωτες δενθα μπλεξεις με το αλκοολ, αφου το βλεπεις και δεν σου αρεσει.Απο την αλλη ισως δεν θα επρεπε να πινει εμπρος στα ματια σου, ναι αυτο ισως ειναι λαθος.
Ομως ποιος ειμαι εγω?? ποιος ειναι οποιοσδηπωτες απο εδω μεσα που θα κρινει την μαμα σου!??? απο την στιγμη που η κορη της δεν εχει προβλημα σαν σημπεριφορα με την μαμα της κανεις δεν μπορει να πει το αντιθετο! και θα ελεγα να αποφευγεις να το συζητας αυτο το θεμα με φιλες-φιλους σου στην ζωη σου! εδω μεσα δεν τρεχει κατις, αφου υπαρχει ανωνυμια και ειμαστε αγνωστη, ομως εκει εξω προσεχε διοτις αυτες που ειναι τωρα φιλες σου ισως καποια μερα υπαρξει ζηλια ! και θελωντας να σε πικρανουν αρχισουν να κουτσομπολευουν η να κρινουν αυτο το θεμα! αρα σαν φυλικη συμβουλη θα σου ελεγα να προπαθεις να μην το λες, ουτε καν στον συντροφο σου!! διοτις θα πλασει στην φαντασια του αδικο προιλ για εσενα! Στα λεω αυτα σαν μεγαλητερος, δυστυχως ο κοσμος γυρο μας δεν ειναι παντα αυτο που μας δειχνει, δεν ειναι ετσι οπως νομιζουμε συμπερενωντας απο τα ομορφα λογια που μας λενε! και επειδη δειχνεις ευαισθητο κοριτσι θαειναι κριμας να σε πληγοσουν!

----------


## george1520

> Καλησπέρα σας. Είμαι ανήλικη. Η μητέρα μου κάποιες φορές πίνει αλκοόλ. Από μικρή το θυμάμαι αυτό.. Και νιώθω άσχημα. Ήμουν από μικρή μπροστά σε τσακωμούς των γονιών μου. Οι μνήμες δεν θα φύγουν από το μυαλό μου. Δυστυχώς τελευταία πέθανε και η γιαγιά μου, που ήταν ο μόνος άνθρωπος που θα ήθελα να μιλήσω. Μακάρι να της είχα μιλήσει νωρίτερα. Θέλω απλά κάποιος η κάποια να μου πει τι να κάνω όταν μαλώνουν οι γονείς μου, (όταν η μητέρα μου είναι "μεθυσμένη"). Καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει περάσει δύσκολα στην ζωή της αλλά δεν φταίω εγώ. Κατά τα άλλα όμως είναι πολύ καλή μάνα. Δεν έχω άλλο παράπονο, μόνο αυτό. Ντρέπομαι να το πω σε φίλη μου. Ούτε η κολλητή μου δεν το ξέρει. Σας παρακαλώ οποίος μπορεί ας μου απάντησει


Μπορείς να κάνεις συζήτηση μαζί τους; Οταν θα είστε χαλαροί να τους πεις πως τα βλέπεις όλα αυτά και τι σκέφτεσαι. Όχι να κατηγορήσεις, απλά να βγάλεις ολα αυτά που έχεις μέσα σου. Ίσως δουν την όλη κατάσταση από την δική σου πλευρά και να προσπαθήσουν να αλλάξουν τη συμπεριφορά τους.

----------

